# Iwagumi Dragonstone Update! 99.99% Algae Free!



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful tank. Where did you get the dragonstone?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent tank! I like the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

londonloco said:


> Beautiful tank. Where did you get the dragonstone?


Thanks! I collect it locally in Utah. I will have more for sell at the end of September.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

AnotherHobby said:


> Excellent tank! I like the video. Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you for the kind words. Your tanks aren't too bad either. Really great work. Now I wish I had a better camera. It has a really big nice sensor and rated for the best pics for cameras under a $1,000. I will keep messing with it to see if I can get better shots.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW, that tank is gorgeous!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

DaveFish said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Your tanks aren't too bad either. Really great work. Now I wish I had a better camera. It has a really big nice sensor and rated for the best pics for cameras under a $1,000. I will keep messing with it to see if I can get better shots.


I responded to your photography question in my journal, but the 3 key things I've found for sharper aquarium shots are (1) use a tripod and remote/wired shutter release, (2) turn off your filter for a few minutes and let everything stop moving, and (3) shoot in RAW.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice progression, the UG is tough for those locations, I'd likely try something else like Monte Carlo, it would offer a nicer flow and spread and it is easier to deal with.

Still, a nice bright green color also.

BTW, I like this lava rock. I have not had a chance to use it yet, but the darker color and the moss+ penny wort looks good.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> Nice progression, the UG is tough for those locations, I'd likely try something else like Monte Carlo, it would offer a nicer flow and spread and it is easier to deal with.
> 
> Still, a nice bright green color also.
> 
> BTW, I like this lava rock. I have not had a chance to use it yet, but the darker color and the moss+ penny wort looks good.


Yeah I agree, honestly the UG is pissing me off. lol I love it, but it is so damn delicate. And takes forever to look good if you have no experience with it. I like how it moves in the current. I might want to try the Monte Carlo for the new Dragonstone scape I have coming up. Once I get more at the end of September. Yeah you need to upload some pics of the dragonstone in action. Thanks again for ordering. Glad you like it.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

the Monte Carlo will creep over and around and it's really tough once established:

So a "green lava" flowing around the hardened old lava.
An interesting contrast.


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## salman (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice scape. Love the stone. If you collect locally that means can ship it for cheap? lol. Let me know when you have some available. That seiryu stone stuff is too expensive.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Your tank looks really nice and healthy. Well doneroud:

What size of Koralia pumps are you using?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> the Monte Carlo will creep over and around and it's really tough once established:
> 
> So a "green lava" flowing around the hardened old lava.
> An interesting contrast.


I agree, it would hug to the contours, nooks and crannies more and create more character. It wouldn't be as tall so it would hug the base of the rocks better and make the tank look that much deeper. I really like the look of it. I just wanted to try the holy grail of carpeting plants and because it was sooo expensive I can't get rid of it. I still really like it a lot. I will definitely get some Monte Carlo from you for the new scape. I am cooking up some ideas. Like you said a mound of rock with flowing green coming down would look down right badass!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

salman said:


> Very nice scape. Love the stone. If you collect locally that means can ship it for cheap? lol. Let me know when you have some available. That seiryu stone stuff is too expensive.


 I am getting a bunch of dragonstone at the end of September. It isn't too expensive. Just PM at the end of the month. Thanks for watching. I will post a classified as well.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Your tank looks really nice and healthy. Well doneroud:
> 
> What size of Koralia pumps are you using?


Thank you for the kind words. Both of them are 425 GPH which seems to work out great. Could be a little too much, but it seems to be working out just fine.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Glorious. A huge vote for your dragonstone from me. If anyone is thinking if buying, you will get a ton of interesting pieces, specifically related to your goal for the tank. 

I couldn't be happier! Unless I could grow UG like that. 

Beautiful tank!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

DaveFish said:


> I am getting a bunch of dragonstone at the end of September. It isn't too expensive. Just PM at the end of the month. Thanks for watching. I will post a classified as well.


If you gt it locally i see selling it cheap, but I'd imagine shipping costs would bring the final price up a bit unless you getting for nan tanks?

And I saw a spot of algae over there in the corner! *points randomly at tank* Tell that slack team of cleaners you got to hurry up at eat it!!
Nah I kid, but seriously, very lovely scape work!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing tank. All that UG is seriously awesome.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

insanely beautiful Dave. 

Tell me. how are you amanos and hillstreams doing with all the cos you are obviously pumping in there?


----------



## Tankaddiction (Aug 17, 2013)

You've done such a wonderful job! That is no longer a fish aquarium, it is a piece of art! I have planted aquariums with beautiful, lush growth, but you have artwork!!! There is not enough verbage to convey the beauty that you have created with nature! Wow!!! I know this sounds like I'm going on and on, but you've done such an amazing job that you make nature jealous! Lol...bourbon makes my comments more emphatic!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> insanely beautiful Dave.
> 
> Tell me. how are you amanos and hillstreams doing with all the cos you are obviously pumping in there?


Their are doing just fine. Does pressurized Co2 not mix well with them? I have never had any issues with either one.
Thanks for the kind words man.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Tankaddiction said:


> You've done such a wonderful job! That is no longer a fish aquarium, it is a piece of art! I have planted aquariums with beautiful, lush growth, but you have artwork!!! There is not enough verbage to convey the beauty that you have created with nature! Wow!!! I know this sounds like I'm going on and on, but you've done such an amazing job that you make nature jealous! Lol...bourbon makes my comments more emphatic!


 
Wow, thanks for the super awesome compliment. Keep drinking! It helps in situations like this. Thanks for watching. Peace.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> If you gt it locally i see selling it cheap, but I'd imagine shipping costs would bring the final price up a bit unless you getting for nan tanks?
> 
> And I saw a spot of algae over there in the corner! *points randomly at tank* Tell that slack team of cleaners you got to hurry up at eat it!!
> Nah I kid, but seriously, very lovely scape work!


 
It isn't bad. usually they get mad if you talk prices and what not on open threads so just PM here in a bit and I will let you know all about the packages and prices! Thanks, Dave.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

VJM said:


> Glorious. A huge vote for your dragonstone from me. If anyone is thinking if buying, you will get a ton of interesting pieces, specifically related to your goal for the tank.
> 
> I couldn't be happier! Unless I could grow UG like that.
> 
> Beautiful tank!


 
Thanks for the kind words, glad you love the rock. Just keep trimming the UG and using really high lighting, Co2 and tons of NPK!!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Very, very cool!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Very, very cool!


 
Thanks for the kind words! peace.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful tank


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

DaveFish said:


> Their are doing just fine. Does pressurized Co2 not mix well with them? I have never had any issues with either one.
> Thanks for the kind words man.


i have had hillstreams before and failed miserably. 

They prefer faster moving cooler high O2 water. And i couldnt provide that to them in my tank. Mine did fine for a few months, but then i found them belly up out of the blue one morning. Literally the day before they were cool, then dead.

Hope you have better luck. 

talk to you soon!:hihi:


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> i have had hillstreams before and failed miserably.
> 
> They prefer faster moving cooler high O2 water. And i couldnt provide that to them in my tank. Mine did fine for a few months, but then i found them belly up out of the blue one morning. Literally the day before they were cool, then dead.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the verdict for most people. That is how the LFS was acting when I bought it. I have had it for about 6 months now. It is doing great. I always have pretty high flow in my tanks.


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

This is probably a silly question, but doesn't that much rock increase your pH by a lot?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

zachawry said:


> This is probably a silly question, but doesn't that much rock increase your pH by a lot?


Well it could with limestone or something similar that leaches carbonates.

This rock is foam obsidian lava rock. It is silicon dioxide. 100% inert.
Silicon dioxide is one of the most inert substances so it will not affect
your water chemistry.


----------



## sleepingdeep (Dec 8, 2011)

DaveFish said:


> Thanks! I collect it locally in Utah. I will have more for sell at the end of September.


where do you collect it in utah?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

sleepingdeep said:


> where do you collect it in utah?


if he told you, he would probably have to kill you!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Man that is amazing. I saw the Dragon Stone in the For Sale post and I'm sold. Just waiting on the OK for the Mr Aqua 17g and I'll be ordering a box. This will be my first time using stone as opposed to wood. I'm pretty excited. What are you using for light? I've got a new Eheim 2215 and a Finnex Ray2 for the tank already. Just need the tank and rocks


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Man that is amazing. I saw the Dragon Stone in the For Sale post and I'm sold. Just waiting on the OK for the Mr Aqua 17g and I'll be ordering a box. This will be my first time using stone as opposed to wood. I'm pretty excited. What are you using for light? I've got a new Eheim 2215 and a Finnex Ray2 for the tank already. Just need the tank and rocks


Thanks! let me know when you are ready to order. Still have a few hundred pounds at the moment. PM me when you are ready

I am using 2- Finnex Ray IIs. Eheim 2211 classic, inline Hydor heater, Hydor wavemakers, each 425 GPH.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

The dragon has arrived!!! Just got my dragon stone in the mail today and I can say without hesitance, it is by far the best hardscrabble buy I have ever made. Cleaned it off real good and re scaped my beta amano tank. Thank you much for the variety of rock, it worked perfectly, I'll have a tank journal going at the end of the night when my water clears up a bit. Thank you again.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Subtletanks91 said:


> The dragon has arrived!!! Just got my dragon stone in the mail today and I can say without hesitance, it is by far the best hardscrabble buy I have ever made. Cleaned it off real good and re scaped my beta amano tank. Thank you much for the variety of rock, it worked perfectly, I'll have a tank journal going at the end of the night when my water clears up a bit. Thank you again.


Right on, glad you like it. I always wonder if people will like it as much as I do. I think it is one of the coolest rocks I have used. I checked out the journal. The last pic with the betta and rocks below looks really cool!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Thank you! I really love the rock, I think I'm going to be getting another couple bags of flora max to do some sloping and a large box of dragon stone from you in about two to three weeks. Save some for me! Haha I need a checklist -.-


----------

